# Macro Nutrients



## Jdinh04 (Oct 7, 2004)

Considering I already have micro nutrients which is Flourish, and Flourish Excel. Tsunami reconmended me to get macro nutrients from Greg Watson. As I recall, I plan to get:

- 1lb. KN03 Potassium Nitrate
- 1lb. KH2P04 Mono Potassium Phosphate

Would the Mono Potassium Phosphate acid affect my p.H in a way that it kills my fish?


----------



## shalu (Oct 1, 2004)

It won't affect your ph at all dosed at our normal PO4 level.


----------



## Erirku (Oct 5, 2004)

Don't forget the calcium and magnesium.


----------



## Jdinh04 (Oct 7, 2004)

Would I need the calcium and magnesium?


----------



## dennis (Mar 1, 2004)

All depends on your water parameters. If your Kh 2 and your Gh above 3-4, I would not worry about it.


----------



## Jdinh04 (Oct 7, 2004)

Okay thanks.


----------



## discus (Jul 20, 2004)

Jdinh04 said:


> Would I need the calcium and magnesium?


Magnesium is you basic Epsom Salt that you can get at any pharmacy and since your already ordering might as well get the calcium you never know when you may need it and since it costs so little might as well save yourself the shipping in the future when you see that you may in fact need it.

Discus


----------

